# It might be just a tad bit early.......



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

........but let me be the 1st to wish everyone here a Merry Christmas. I had a nicer image, but it was too large. So.....I had to settle on this one.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Back at ya 'Troop!

GW


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

Merry xmas all!!!

Jeff M


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And have a happy, comfortable, and prosperous New Year, too.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mighty strange lookin' steers he's got there...


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

And a Very Merry Christmas to everyone.
Here is a "Kentucky Christmas Tree", for y'all to enjoy!!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

MoMan said:


> And a Very Merry Christmas to everyone.
> Here is a "Kentucky Christmas Tree", for y'all to enjoy!!
> View attachment 16827


That photo reminded me of this.

Not really sure why, but when I joined the service, my new orders didn't come thru after finishing Basic and AIT training.

Therefore, I was the only one in my company that couldn't leave and had to spend Christmas alone in the barracks.

Kind of strange, having the run of the entire barracks all to myself. I spent one week there, until my new orders showed up and I then took a bus to Ft. Benning, GA.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone, been feeling a little GRINCHY until today. I'm now officially retired. My heart grew three sizes larger today.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats on retiring!


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Mighty strange lookin' steers he's got there...


Ya gotta herd em up before you can hitch em up.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> ...I'm now officially retired...


Lay back, relax, and...
_*...ENJOY IT!*_


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Merry Christmas


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

pic said:


> I'm now officially retired.


Retirement don't suck!! You've just got to learn to really enjoy it!!


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

tony pasley said:


> Merry Christmas
> View attachment 16830


Why are Santa and this cowboy laying down!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

MoMan said:


> Why are Santa and this cowboy laying down!


Santa is probably this Cowboys Doctor.
And doesn't want anybody's finger up his arse today. Lol

Lol, I'm just relating my dumb comment to another dumb comment I made ( while with my wife )( she whacked me , Lol ) visiting the eye doctor .

"ITS ABOUT TIME I get to see a doctor who's doesn't have to poke me in the ass ". lol.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

ITS ABOUT TIME I get to see a doctor who's doesn't have to poke me in the ass
Don't be to sure about that anymore


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Hay......that's really cool!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm...
Oh, deer...
I see that Santa has, um, baled out...

But I've worked on a farm, so I can tell what all of the toys are gonna smell like.
(That is a honey wagon back there, isn't it?)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup.......spent a couple summers as a kid bucking hay bales for a neighbor's relatives.

Pay was okay, but the farm meals were outstanding. That, and they had a small Suzuki 50cc m/c we could mess around on after the day's work was done. Damn that was a blast!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ah, yes... Farm breakfasts.
Eggs. Meat. Corn relish. Good coffee. And pie!

Apple pie with cheddar cheese on top!
That's something I've never lost my taste for.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

All too true!


----------

